# bear lake utah-idaho



## Little Bobby (Sep 30, 2008)

anyone go out for cysco when bear lake isnt frozen
ifn you do whats the way that you do it


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread


----------

